# UBER - please include the VEHICLE used in the TRIP ID information under Payment Statements



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

If you click on the TRIP ID in the Payment Statement, it includes everything except the VEHICLE used on the trip.
If you have multiple VEHICLES, please include which VEHICLE is used, as this is critical to knowing the mileage for each VEHICLE as required by the IRS.
I do NOT want to use another APP to figure the mileage.
I use the DISTANCE provided by Uber in the TRIP ID report.

PUT THE VEHICLE IN THE TRIP REPORT !!!!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PTB said:


> If you click on the TRIP ID in the Payment Statement, it includes everything except the VEHICLE used on the trip.
> If you have multiple VEHICLES, please include which VEHICLE is used, as this is critical to knowing the mileage for each VEHICLE as required by the IRS.
> I do NOT want to use another APP to figure the mileage.
> I use the DISTANCE provided by Uber in the TRIP ID report.
> ...


If you are only using the app for your mileage on your taxes, you are shorting yourself. . . A LOT. Your tax summary should include the mileage if you're just using the app to calculate your miles but just so you know they only had about half of my total deductible miles listed. I suggest an old-fashioned notebook and pen at the very least


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> If you are only using the app for your mileage on your taxes, you are shorting yourself. . . A LOT. Your tax summary should include the mileage if you're just using the app to calculate your miles but just so you know they only had about half of my total deductible miles listed. I suggest an old-fashioned notebook and pen at the very least


the point is, I don't want to do EXTRA WORK when Uber has all the data I need.

Things have changed, now-a-days you get BACK-TO-BACK rides with very little down time and less dead-miles.

UBER needs to change with it.

the CSV file should include all this information, VEHICLE, DISTANCE, ORIGIN/DESTINATON, ONLINE MILES.

They have the VEHICLE information, not supplied.
They have the DISTANCE information, not supplied in the CSV report.
They have the ORIGIN/DESTINATION information, not supplied in the CSV report.
They have the individual ONLINE MILES information, not supplied in the CSV report. (overall ONLINE MILES supplied in Summary report only)

put pressure on UBER to provide the acceptable CSV file.
UBER finally changed from ON-TRIP miles to ON-LINE miles, but didn't do the rest.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

PTB said:


> the point is, I don't want to do EXTRA WORK when Uber has all the data I need.
> 
> Things have changed, now-a-days you get BACK-TO-BACK rides with very little down time and less dead-miles.
> 
> ...


why must I look for a uber-driver-mileage-scraper program to PATCH some of this together ??









GitHub - lmj0011/uber-driver-mileage-scraper: Scraps necessary mileage info from partners.uber.com and then stores it in a CSV file, which can be used as proof of business mileage when filing your taxes.


Scraps necessary mileage info from partners.uber.com and then stores it in a CSV file, which can be used as proof of business mileage when filing your taxes. - GitHub - lmj0011/uber-driver-mileage-...




github.com


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mileage is your biggest deduction. It's well documented that Uber's miles tracking is inaccurate. You want to rely on putting your biggest deduction in the hands of an Unreliable company? They can't even get accurate information on one car let alone several. Multiple cars is the least of it. Many stay online and overlap Uber and Lyft so you also have no way to account for that either.

We get it you don't want to do extra. Uber is too incompetent to reliably do what you are looking for. It's really pretty simple, do it yourself or you get what you get. 

It's cheap and easy with an app called Triplog. ALL GPS tracking will drift off sometimes. Triplog introduces odometer readings into it so if there is a GPS "drift" you manually adjust the odometer and it corrects.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Your miles are deductable the whole time you are online, BUT you are required to keep a log. For me, I take a picture of the odometer when I go online and another when I go offline. Then the next day, I enter it in a spreadsheet. Easy Peasy. Yea, you could use an app but who wants another app running on their phone? 

In any case, if you are only counting miles "on-trip" you're not claiming a legitimate deduction for dead miles. As long as you are online.

Also, talk to a tax expert!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi drivers have LONG ago established and battle tested what miles are deductible in tax court. There's 100 years of court precedent. 

Driving to your first passenger of the day- questionable
driving to a passenger (_except the first_) deductible
driving a passenger- deductible
driving to a location you think you are going to get a customer (even if you don't)- deductible unless you havn't gotten a ride yet.
cruising for a flag down (even if you don't get one) - deductible


(Applies to 1 day rentals) This also applies if you park your work vehicle somewhere else and switch cars. AND it applies if you take public transit to where your car is parked. {yes it has been explicitly argued and that's the IRS conclusion}

driving to a shop to pick up your car for the day - not deductible
driving from the shop to your first pickup of the day - deductible
driving back to the shop after you are done for the day to drop off your car- deductible 
driving home from the shop after dropping off your car- not deductible





(the obscure)
driving to a location you think you are going to get business at and striking out- deductible unless first ride

Having a customer take off without paying - the miles are deductible but you can't "write off" the money you weren't paid.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PTB said:


> the point is, I don't want to do EXTRA WORK when Uber has all the data I need.


But they don't.

Uber only counts the miles while on a trip.

Tax-deductible miles include: miles you drive from your home office to pick up your first trip each day, miles you drive after dropping off a trip and going to pick up next trip, miles you drive to put gas in that car while used for rideshare, miles you drive to get oil changed and other maintenance if vehicle is exclusively for rideshare (otherwise, use percentage of use), miles you drive to position yourself into a better area for receiving trip requests, and finally: miles you drive home from your last trip each day.

In other words: you're shorting yourself about 50% of eligible deductible miles, if you only use Uber's calculation.

It's really simple if people look at it this way: any mile you put on your vehicle which is a mile that was necessary for you to conduct business with that vehicle, is a deductible mile.

When I snowbirded from Pittsburgh to Florida end of last summer, I made sure to change my city preference with Uber and Lyft BEFORE I left, so I could then write off the miles from that move, because it was "miles driven to relocate my business."


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Let's pretend you are a suv gold ..no such thing . But play along. You get 10 mpg. Do actual expenses.. you drive around for 5 hours and get 1 ride for $25 but say you burned $50 in fuel...uber dont tract that...
They cannot even fix my wav app 2 months now. I cannot go into xl. Only . But can on my backup car


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Your miles are deductable the whole time you are online, BUT you are required to keep a log. For me, I take a picture of the odometer when I go online and another when I go offline. Then the next day, I enter it in a spreadsheet. Easy Peasy. Yea, you could use an app but who wants another app running on their phone?
> 
> In any case, if you are only counting miles "on-trip" you're not claiming a legitimate deduction for dead miles. As long as you are online.
> 
> Also, talk to a tax expert!


I use Uber ONLINE MILES provided on the Tax Summary.
I document the miles the best I can with the data provided.
I used to use TripLog, but the extra effort involved to support this option became too much for me.
It seems crazy for Uber to provide ONLINE MILES, but not provide the data to support it.
How do you get the message to UBER?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PTB said:


> I use Uber ONLINE MILES provided on the Tax Summary.
> I document the miles the best I can with the data provided.
> I used to use TripLog, but the extra effort involved to support this option became too much for me.
> It seems crazy for Uber to provide ONLINE MILES, but not provide the data to support it.
> How do you get the message to UBER?


Use your trip button on your dash.

You’re really hosing yourself out of thousands of deductible miles.


----------

